

A sexier, smarter, simpler travel booking process - surdattack
http://blog.cleartrip.com/2012/07/24/redesigning-booking-steps/

======
sujjjith
Page navigation is so easy.

------
frontendboss
Its refreshing, does the job easily.

------
ravidsrk
Cleanest frontend engineering.

------
vetri02
Stands out from the regular design pattern on booking process

